
Robert Baruch's Low-Level Hardware Engineering Channel - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBcljXmuXPok9kT_VGA3adg/videos
======
peter_d_sherman
My thoughts: If you like Ken Shirriff -- you'll love this guy and his YouTube
channel!

Well worth visiting and revisiting, in my opinion!

